# Ivanmo



## Arthur Miller (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeking information about a fishing boat named Ivanmo. May have had the number RX251 Thanks.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

You'll get her details on the European Fleet Register website. Built Newhaven 1978 decommissioned 2001.


----------

